# Tamron Zoom Telephoto AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 LD



## dan.rpo (Mar 21, 2009)

Reviews on this lens please. 

I am going to a wedding next month and was requested to take some amateur shots. I only have the stock 18-55 kit lens. (Nikon D40). 

Considering purchasing: 
Tamron Zoom Telephoto AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 LD Macro Autofocus Lens 

Thanks!

COMPARE WITH: 
Nikon 55-200mm DX AF-S Lens
Nikon 70-300mm G Lens 
Nikon 18-200mm DX AF-S VR Lens 

OR any other wide angle-telephoto zoom lenses with a budget of MAX $200.


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 21, 2009)

bump!


----------



## TheLogan (Mar 21, 2009)

I have the lens, and I really enjoy it, especially for the price. you'll probably want a tripod though, because its really hard to handhold it at 300mm. Here are 2 pictures I took the other day with it.


----------



## photogincollege (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you have a flash of any sort other then the pop-up?  Definitely take the tripod if you have it.  Depending on where the wedding is that lens is going to have a big light problem for candids.  It should be fine for posed shots with a tripod though.  Just one more thing to ask though, why are you comparing it to the 18-200?  That lens is about 700 bucks.


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 22, 2009)

i do have a tripod, but no iTTL flash. but i will buy one the same time i buy the lens. going to get an equivalent SB600 by Bower i think.  

i only put the 18-200 up there b.c i found it on ebay pretty cheap. like 200 or something like that. 

will the 70-300 only have a big light problem for candids if i use the pop up flash? if i buy the dedicated flash and use the 70-300, will i be fine for the wedding?


----------



## photogincollege (Mar 23, 2009)

Even with the pop up, as long as you turn it down (not sure if you can with that model camera) it should be ok.  And with a dedicated flash yes you should be fine.  You can bounce it so it doesnt look like your using flash.  There are tons of things you can do to make it work.


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks....so now, i guess im between the tamron 70-300 and the nikon 55-200 VR. 

which would you choose?


----------



## photogincollege (Mar 23, 2009)

55-200 vr is probably what I would go with.  I dont have experience with it, but people say its a pretty good lens, especially for the money.


----------

